# Hunting Grammer



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought this would be a comical offseason topic.

If anyone is like our group, the language and grammer that comes out while hunting should be an official language in itself.

What's your favorite lines???

Mine's gotta be, "Look! Here's comes a flock of loners!" :rollin:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

the rooks always gave me a chuckle. "Get down theyre coming!" - what? you mean those about 2 miles away???


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have a hunting buddy who always says there is a pair of singles coming. Whenever we pick up the decoys the standard line is "Lets get the flock out here" Def Leopard Style


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Decoyer, Is that a couple of loners......or a double? Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I have a lazy buddy whos also impatient. If its slow he cant sit still.

"I'm going to take the vehicle and go drive around and get the birds moving"

translation:

"Dude I'm going to go $&#* around while you guys pick up the decoys" - at least 3 times a season


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

what the hell is that suburban doing driving in our field!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Or the one line " There are already lights out there in the field, ####!!!!!!!!"


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

My all-time favorite was delivered from a Minnesotan who we were hunting with for the first time. A group of mallards buzz our goose and crane decoys right at shooting time, and he was the only one who shot (unsuccessfully), immediately after his three whiffs he cooly and calmly states "that will get them rollin a bit"


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

"Uhhhh buddy, dead Geese don't fly......"

"Flag em boys!"......."Yeah get out your air traffic flag cause thats a plane"

"Theres a pair of singles locked up!!"

"Hey! That bigfoot is walking!"

....after everyone missing a single...."How many geese can we shoot?"


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Common grammar mistakes that drive me nuts are...

"We shot some Canadians."---They are Canada geese not Canadian geese. Also, never tell someone from Canada you shot some Canadians...they'll be likely to call the cops. :roll:

"Bigfeet."---Bigfoot plural is Bigfoots...or you can just say 'foots for short.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

This one sticks out, a few years ago we hunted city geese right outside city limits. It was funny because someone would say "Hey, they're comin over the stadium!" or "They just went behind the elevator."
Thats stuff you just don't hear every day. Also, one day the geese were slow, but the mallards wanted in the field badly. We had a bunch workin us and we each had a few drakes, so I finally said "If they line us up real nice, I suppose we'll take em," sure enough next pass they strung out in front of us and we let them have it. You probably had to be there and have our state of mind to see the true humor in it. But we sure thought it was a classic.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

scouting phrase,"go straight"----NO! GO FORWARD! (this has been an inside joke brought to you by dropanchor :lol: )


----------

